# First AF after BFN from TX?



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have had ovulation pains 14 days ago so should be getting AF today or tomorrow-I have been brown spotting for 5 days (I have low progesterone and probably didn't ovulate dispite the pain) but AF is still not here?? I have done a HPT to rule out BFP (I wish) and got a very stark   in the face from the test stick  

So my question is-do AF's after TX take awhile to get back to (my) normal?

 thanks


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi there - my periods went straight back to normal but I'm very regular so its a bit tricky to say certainly all those hormones will have buggered your insides up a bit so I wouldn't worry but you could always contact your clinic? 

Sorry not more helpful! xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for replying though   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

So AF came today-15 days after my ovulation pains so my LP hasn't changed thank god, just got to get my CD down from 42   back to 30's again.....


----------

